# Audio popping



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

The other day I came home from work, decided I would play some games for a bit. Maybe capture a bit of game footage. I fired up MechWarrior Online and started, not long in I noticed nasty nasty audio popping/crackling. My computer had been running for a few days at this point and I had played this exact game before I left for work just fine. But I went ahead and cleaned out all of my audio drivers along with my video drivers (since that also has audio drivers for the HDMI) and reinstalled those. That didn't help. I removed Virtual Audio Cable from my computer then, but it left some remnants of it's devices. So I just went ahead and reinstalled Window rather than tinkering more since I got an SSD and Windows on a USB.

That seemed to have fixed it. But then yesterday I was playing more MechWarrior and was about 8 minutes into a match and it started again.  Now to go over this popping noise a bit. No matter what audio device I use it does it, I have used speakers, and 2 different headsets. I have used a USB audio device, a 3.5mm audio device, and a Optical output/device. And all of them have had it, I've pretty much ruled out these devices, simply because, if I am recording, the audio picks up on the recording, in the same spots it happened while I was playing and not anywhere else. Also at first I noticed it only when gaming (heard it on numerous games). And sometimes it would go a bit without doing it, but once it started, it would never go away after that, unless I closed the game. But I just heard it on a music video while I was on youtube, so it's on just about everything that this happens.

I thought maybe it could have been my soundcard, but my USB headset uses it's own drivers. So I disabled my onboard sound and ran my USB headset, and it still did it. At this point, I don't know where to go from here, but it's starting to make me irate, anyone got an idea?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The other day I came home from work, decided I would play some games for a bit. Maybe capture a bit of game footage. I fired up MechWarrior Online and started, not long in I noticed nasty nasty audio popping/crackling. My computer had been running for a few days at this point and I had played this exact game before I left for work just fine. But I went ahead and cleaned out all of my audio drivers along with my video drivers (since that also has audio drivers for the HDMI) and reinstalled those. That didn't help. I removed Virtual Audio Cable from my computer then, but it left some remnants of it's devices. So I just went ahead and reinstalled Window rather than tinkering more since I got an SSD and Windows on a USB.
> 
> That seemed to have fixed it. But then yesterday I was playing more MechWarrior and was about 8 minutes into a match and it started again.  Now to go over this popping noise a bit. No matter what audio device I use it does it, I have used speakers, and 2 different headsets. I have used a USB audio device, a 3.5mm audio device, and a Optical output/device. And all of them have had it, I've pretty much ruled out these devices, simply because, if I am recording, the audio picks up on the recording, in the same spots it happened while I was playing and not anywhere else. Also at first I noticed it only when gaming (heard it on numerous games). And sometimes it would go a bit without doing it, but once it started, it would never go away after that, unless I closed the game. But I just heard it on a music video while I was on youtube, so it's on just about everything that this happens.
> 
> I thought maybe it could have been my soundcard, but my USB headset uses it's own drivers. So I disabled my onboard sound and ran my USB headset, and it still did it. At this point, I don't know where to go from here, but it's starting to make me irate, anyone got an idea?



if everything is plugged into the same wall socket. try another. if that doesn't work try another power supply.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Does the Popping Noise Occur in other games? Because if it dont then just that game has issues



1Kurgan1 said:


> The other day I came home from work, decided I would play some games for a bit. Maybe capture a bit of game footage. I fired up MechWarrior Online and started, not long in I noticed nasty nasty audio popping/crackling. My computer had been running for a few days at this point and I had played this exact game before I left for work just fine. But I went ahead and cleaned out all of my audio drivers along with my video drivers (since that also has audio drivers for the HDMI) and reinstalled those. That didn't help. I removed Virtual Audio Cable from my computer then, but it left some remnants of it's devices. So I just went ahead and reinstalled Window rather than tinkering more since I got an SSD and Windows on a USB.
> 
> That seemed to have fixed it. But then yesterday I was playing more MechWarrior and was about 8 minutes into a match and it started again.  Now to go over this popping noise a bit. No matter what audio device I use it does it, I have used speakers, and 2 different headsets. I have used a USB audio device, a 3.5mm audio device, and a Optical output/device. And all of them have had it, I've pretty much ruled out these devices, simply because, if I am recording, the audio picks up on the recording, in the same spots it happened while I was playing and not anywhere else. Also at first I noticed it only when gaming (heard it on numerous games). And sometimes it would go a bit without doing it, but once it started, it would never go away after that, unless I closed the game. But I just heard it on a music video while I was on youtube, so it's on just about everything that this happens.
> 
> I thought maybe it could have been my soundcard, but my USB headset uses it's own drivers. So I disabled my onboard sound and ran my USB headset, and it still did it. At this point, I don't know where to go from here, but it's starting to make me irate, anyone got an idea?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> if everything is plugged into the same wall socket. try another. if that doesn't work try another power supply.



Moved everything but the tower so it has it's own socket. Also posting using a different PSU right now, and popping still occurs. I also went ahead and updated the BIOS for the hell of it, just to see if that would change anything. And I have tried Realtek 2.51 and 2.70 drivers (but like I said, just doesn't seem to be an issue with onboard since the USB device did it as well).



eidairaman1 said:


> Does the Popping Noise Occur in other games? Because if it dont then just that game has issues



It happens in many things. Though I will say Sammy Hagar's voice seems to trigger it the easiest  (I been using this to test it Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal (With Taarna in Stereo) ...)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Moved everything but the tower so it has it's own socket. Also posting using a different PSU right now, and popping still occurs. I also went ahead and updated the BIOS for the hell of it, just to see if that would change anything. And I have tried Realtek 2.51 and 2.70 drivers (but like I said, just doesn't seem to be an issue with onboard since the USB device did it as well).
> 
> 
> 
> It happens in many things. Though I will say Sammy Hagar's voice seems to trigger it the easiest  (I been using this to test it Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal (With Taarna in Stereo) ...)



sometimes only way to make the issues stop is to turn down windows audio processing or get a sound card acutally to isolate the SNR from the motherboard, sometimes even TRS connectors get dirty or wear out


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Moved everything but the tower so it has it's own socket. Also posting using a different PSU right now, and popping still occurs. I also went ahead and updated the BIOS for the hell of it, just to see if that would change anything. And I have tried Realtek 2.51 and 2.70 drivers (but like I said, just doesn't seem to be an issue with onboard since the USB device did it as well).
> 
> 
> 
> It happens in many things. Though I will say Sammy Hagar's voice seems to trigger it the easiest  (I been using this to test it Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal (With Taarna in Stereo) ...)



i'm stumped. you mentioned you were running optical out? is it to a receiver?


----------



## Phusius (Oct 16, 2012)

When I turn my PC on and my speakers are still on sometimes my speakers will pop.  I always make sure to have my 2.0 system set to off now when I reboot, I know this doesn't really help you, just throwing it out there.  I think it has something to with the electrical system like BumbleBee says try plugging into a different socket or something.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2012)

Phusius said:


> *When I turn my PC on and my speakers are still on sometimes my speakers will pop.*  I always make sure to have my 2.0 system set to off now when I reboot, I know this doesn't really help you, just throwing it out there.  I think it has something to with the electrical system like BumbleBee says try plugging into a different socket or something.



that's normal.

you haven't changed anything? added any devices to your home that may be causing the interference?

if you can hear popping over USB, on-board and sound card then it sounds like a power problem of some sort.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> sometimes only way to make the issues stop is to turn down windows audio processing or get a sound card acutally to isolate the SNR from the motherboard, sometimes even TRS connectors get dirty or wear out



Not sure how to turn that down, any tips? Also, I have tried devices without TRS connectors. Tried a USB Headset and a Optical Headset, both have the same issue (though the optical one picks it up the most, maybe because it's a higher quality set).



BumbleBee said:


> i'm stumped. you mentioned you were running optical out? is it to a receiver?



It runs to a decoder box. And I just hooked that headset/box to my other comp just to see if it was that headset since I just got it in the mail yesterday. Sounds crystal clear on that comp.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not sure how to turn that down, any tips? Also, I have tried devices without TRS connectors. Tried a USB Headset and a Optical Headset, both have the same issue (though the optical one picks it up the most, maybe because it's a higher quality set).
> 
> 
> 
> It runs to a decoder box. And I just hooked that headset/box to my other comp just to see if it was that headset since I just got it in the mail yesterday. Sounds crystal clear on that comp.



ok the speaker icon at the bottom left corner of Windows, Click on it and turn it down


----------



## Phusius (Oct 16, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> that's normal.
> 
> you haven't changed anything? added any devices to your home that may be causing the interference?
> 
> if you can hear popping over USB, on-board and sound card then it sounds like a power problem of some sort.



It only happens on a restart, never while the PC is on, heh.  Not a big deal.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok the speaker icon at the bottom left corner of Windows, Click on it and turn it down



Well that did help. Problem is, it seems I have to go to about 50% to completely get rid of it. And at that level, I had to have the headset at 100% volume to be at the level I game at.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well that did help. Problem is, it seems I have to go to about 50% to completely get rid of it. And at that level, I had to have the headset at 100% volume to be at the level I game at.



ok increase it to about 60% then and test


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok increase it to about 60% then and test



Actually more testing, I get the popping at 50%, 40% seems like it's gone completely, so even worse than I thought previously.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Actually more testing, I get the popping at 50%, 40% seems like it's gone completely, so even worse than I thought previously.



must be a power issue, id suggest maybe googling it with your specific hardware even


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> must be a power issue, id suggest maybe googling it with your specific hardware even



What do you mean by power issue? Tried 2 PSU's, different outlet, different power strip, unplugging everything but 1 videocard, 1 hdd, and my WC pump as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What do you mean by power issue? Tried 2 PSU's, different outlet, different power strip, unplugging everything but 1 videocard, 1 hdd, and my WC pump as well.



Perhaps Enable Spread Spectrum in the UEFI/Bios.

Another thing you might want to try is to perhaps run the board with components outside the case as a test?


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1
try creating a different profile on your PC and then log into that profile and test..If no issue then you have a system setting issue, if issue is still there then at least you know it is not a system setting.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Perhaps Enable Spread Spectrum in the UEFI/Bios.
> 
> Another thing you might want to try is to perhaps run the board with components outside the case as a test?



That was already enabled, I turned it off to see what would happen, but no change. Also, really didn't want to pull the entire WC loop out of the case. So I pulled out just the mobo and CPU, decided to start there. Still had the popping, swapped CPU's and still has popping. Seems like somethings up with the mobo. I don't understand how that could possible effect a USB device as well. Gah this kinda sucks, I've already RMA'd this mobo once, this time I'm not going to be so nice about it, going to ask them to mail me one and have me mail this back, not going to deal with another week or two of downtime because of this.



DRDNA said:


> 1Kurgan1
> try creating a different profile on your PC and then log into that profile and test..If no issue then you have a system setting issue, if issue is still there then at least you know it is not a system setting.



Tried that, problem was still there sadly 

**EDIT**

I had been using my SSD while testing with just my mobo out since then I wouldn't have to mess with drivers. But last ditch effort I swapped in the HDD from my other comp. And the popping is much reduced, almost gone, so what gives?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That was already enabled, I turned it off to see what would happen, but no change. Also, really didn't want to pull the entire WC loop out of the case. So I pulled out just the mobo and CPU, decided to start there. Still had the popping, swapped CPU's and still has popping. Seems like somethings up with the mobo. I don't understand how that could possible effect a USB device as well. Gah this kinda sucks, I've already RMA'd this mobo once, this time I'm not going to be so nice about it, going to ask them to mail me one and have me mail this back, not going to deal with another week or two of downtime because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, problem was still there sadly



Hey dude Id say record down the Serial Number and part number with revision to ensure you dont get the same board back.

If possible id say go and buy another board and then send the one you have back and then sell it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hey dude Id say record down the Serial Number and part number with revision to ensure you dont get the same board back.
> 
> If possible id say go and buy another board and then send the one you have back and then sell it.



They sent me back a different one the time before, different revision as well. And I might have to do that, but they dont sell this board anymore really, the Z77 boards are whats out there and this one has been phased out. I know a different HDD made the noise reduced, but pretty sure it's just a mobo issue and the problem will just get worse with this HDD as well. So I'm going to contact them right now and see what I can get worked out. I already paid $15 or so shipping to send in one board and went without a comp for a week, spending another $15 within the same year and waiting for a 2nd week isn't something I am ok with.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They sent me back a different one the time before, different revision as well. And I might have to do that, but they dont sell this board anymore really, the Z77 boards are whats out there and this one has been phased out. I know a different HDD made the noise reduced, but pretty sure it's just a mobo issue and the problem will just get worse with this HDD as well. So I'm going to contact them right now and see what I can get worked out. I already paid $15 or so shipping to send in one board and went without a comp for a week, spending another $15 within the same year and waiting for a 2nd week isn't something I am ok with.



i understand but sometimes its what you gotta do. if it might help try a cheap sound card...

i take that back if youre getting noise thru USB then ya the boards got some noise issues


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i understand but sometimes its what you gotta do. if it might help try a cheap sound card...
> 
> i take that back if youre getting noise thru USB then ya the boards got some noise issues



Yeah, it's got to go back thats for sure, just hope they are decent about it, had this board for 7 months, having to RMA it a 2nd time is not good. 

Also yeah, I was thinking about a soundcard as well, rather than RMAing it. But the USB sound still getting the issue, I realized that most likely wouldn't fix it.


----------

